# Deli Cup Modification for Nymphs



## Precious (May 31, 2016)

I'm sure I am not the firs do this simple modification but it works so well I wanted to share.  I just hot-glue faux foliage to the lids of deli-cups, no molting sticks required.  Must have flying insects or fruit flies so the prey gets to the top.  Too much trouble with crix anyway!  The nymphs hang all day, hunt and molt with 100% success.   Inexpensive, attractive and functional!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 31, 2016)

Well it is good to have a stick from bottom to top so if they fall down they can get back up without doing a workout, u can just glue it to the side if u dont want

it in the middle.


----------



## Precious (Jun 1, 2016)

Thus far, the nymphs march up the side of the cup.  The hierodulas were molting from sticks to low to the substrate and I had a few deaths.  This has been the trick - at least for these nymphs!


----------



## Precious (Jun 2, 2016)

Woke this morning to another perfect molt!  This system is working well for me and is prolonging the time that my hierodulas can be kept in a deli cup!


----------



## Descartes (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice! When you find a good system, stick with it


----------

